# Does Lyft hire only younger drivers??



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm asking this because as I've noted in an earlier thread, I applied to Lyft, have done everything I need to do and yet they still have me listed in Background Check mode for 3 weeks. I even emailed them through "help" on their website and never even received a response. As I mentioned, I have zilch bad on a background check, so that is not what's holding this up. 

I'm just curious to see the age of Lyft drivers here on this forum. I know I definitely had more hurdles to jump as a mid-40s guy looking for a professional full-time job when I was out of work last year. Would have never thought twice about it going into my search, but it became obvious pretty quickly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyft drivers come in all age groups... that being said, if you ever get to the point of a mentor session reach out to a fellow UP member so you won't have an issue there.

Lyft Mentors can fail you for reasons that only exist in their own mind.... age can be one of them.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I’m 47 and I drive for Lyft. 

It could be that they are slowing down the hire in your area.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lyft left Columbus a while back for political reasons, but rumors were there were some Lyft mentors in Columbus that were only approving LGBT drivers. I wish Lyft would return and give Uber some competition here, but I probably wouldn't get past the mentor approval without getting some interview prep work first.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

i already did the mentor session. my mentor was lyft kool-aid drinking nut.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> i already did the mentor session. my mentor was lyft kool-aid drinking nut.


what did the next email say after you did the mentor session?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

bart2puck said:


> "find rider on your way back home"





[email protected] Noob said:


> my mentor was lyft kool-aid drinking nut.


Was he obsessed with showing you the proper way to fistbump?


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> what did the next email say after you did the mentor session?


I never even got an email. I check status of application and it says "In Background Check. This may take 2 days or up to 2 weeks in certain counties. We will email you if we need anything else."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

hmmmm. Most people get an email after the Mentor ride, I did.

Only thing you can do now is email Lyft and ask the status of you application... and let us know how it is worded.

[email protected]


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in my 50's and I had no trouble getting approved by Lyft. Haven't taken a passenger in months though between the rates and the fact that they are losing the war here to Uber.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm early 40's and got approved in about 10 days with Lyft.


----------



## bart2puck (Jul 26, 2015)

I had a mentor meeting that had my mentor never show up. no email, no notes, nothing. I am currently "waiting for an excited mentor to setup a meeting in my area."


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

My wife is 53, and she's a Lyft driver.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> I'm asking this because as I've noted in an earlier thread, I applied to Lyft, have done everything I need to do and yet they still have me listed in Background Check mode for 3 weeks. I even emailed them through "help" on their website and never even received a response. As I mentioned, I have zilch bad on a background check, so that is not what's holding this up.
> 
> I'm just curious to see the age of Lyft drivers here on this forum. I know I definitely had more hurdles to jump as a mid-40s guy looking for a professional full-time job when I was out of work last year. Would have never thought twice about it going into my search, but it became obvious pretty quickly.


I am over 60 and had no problems. In San Diego Lyft activation happened in about a week.

That being said, I believe Lyft is desperate for drivers and riders in San Diego. Pings are almost always over 10 minutes and over 50% are canceled as many pax play the ping both Uber and Lyft game. Uber will always win that game.

I have given Uber pax 1 star for telling me they do that.

When Uber Support asked me about the 1 Star ride, they agreed that pinging both companies is not acceptable.


----------



## LosYanquis (Jun 18, 2015)

[email protected]o Noob said:


> as a mid-40s guy looking for a professional full-time job when I was out of work last year.


You do realize Lyft is not a professional full time job?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> I'm asking this because as I've noted in an earlier thread, I applied to Lyft, have done everything I need to do and yet they still have me listed in Background Check mode for 3 weeks. I even emailed them through "help" on their website and never even received a response. As I mentioned, I have zilch bad on a background check, so that is not what's holding this up.
> 
> I'm just curious to see the age of Lyft drivers here on this forum. I know I definitely had more hurdles to jump as a mid-40s guy looking for a professional full-time job when I was out of work last year. Would have never thought twice about it going into my search, but it became obvious pretty quickly.


I was in my late 40s when I was quickly onboarded with Lyft. Compared to Uber, their clientele IS younger and I know many of those riders weren't expecting the likes of me as their driver.

That "mentor" was just looking for his bonus though I'm sure. Even though my car was newer it had way above average miles and was pretty much due for tires which I was taking care of soon anyway. I know they don't actually "inspect" your car but he just walked around it real quick and I heard him say "tires - good, horn ok,....."


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> I'm still have me listed in Background Check mode for 3 weeks. I ckly.


Guessing that your wait is solely due to the s***load of Lyft drivers online right now. Way more Lyft supply than Lyft demand. Since a majority of drivers wash out after less than 100 rides, you're probably in the pen waiting for the green light after a bunch of drivers stop logging in regularly.

looking at the Lyft app right now cars, everywhere. literally. Even Kenwood/Hyde park has 8+ cars in the area.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 20, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> I never even got an email. I check status of application and it says "In Background Check. This may take 2 days or up to 2 weeks in certain counties. We will email you if we need anything else."


It sounds like the mentor okayed you. It goes to background check after the mentor passes you. I am driving for Lyft (and Uber) and am over 50.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm 43 and had no problem getting signed up. Of course I'm also a sexxxxxy woman.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

MsKia said:


> I'm 43 and had no problem getting signed up. Of course I'm also a sexxxxxy woman.


You should probably change your picture. You look 73 and on your death bed.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh My said:


> You should probably change your picture. You look 73 and on your death bed.


You idiot, that's Katie Cassidy from the movie The Scribbler. It's to represent how Uber makes me feel. You think I'm stupid enough to post my own pic!? I was being sarcastic by the way too, but I guess you're not deep enough to get that either.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

LosYanquis said:


> You do realize Lyft is not a professional full time job?


No shit, asshat! I was talking about my full-time real job. Either get better reading comprehension or lay off the trigger to get all snarky and assholish.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> No shit, asshat! I was talking about my full-time real job. Either get better reading comprehension or lay off the trigger to get all snarky and assholish.


Snarky and assholish is par for the course on these boards. Id hate to be a PAX with many of them.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm 22, and it took me about 2 weeks to get approved. It took me exactly 1 week to get approved with uber.


----------



## AmyinOC (Aug 9, 2015)

I applied for lyft last week, then did the mentor thing almost right away, then the next day I'm approved. There was no background check.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

*New* No one works at Lyft, I applied to Lyft going on 2 months ago and everything went through but the back ground. They told me normally 48 hours but can take 2 weeks. It is going on 2 months and during that time I was accepted by UBER, have been driving for over a month. Applied and was issued a concealed gun permit. Applied and was given clearance ( by Home Land Security)to drive unassisted on Norfolk Navel Base. Yet during that time after repeated emails to LYFT asking what is taking so long with my back ground check I have received one email with a clip and paste saying " It normally takes 48 hours but can take up to 2 weeks" No one knows what is happening there. And no one cares.


----------

